# Swimbait loving



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Got this girl today on a 7" bullshad, she missed it the first time and then came back at it and the rest is history. Moral of the story, dont be afraid to throw the bigger baits!


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

come on now luns as many times as weve fished that pond i KNOW you can do better than that! or were the 5lb+ fish just hiding that day? btw that swim bait might have a few muskie teeth through it on sun


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Gotta love swimbaits! Nice work!


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

It always amazes me when I catch a bass that is no bigger than the bait I'm throwing. They are such an agressive predator.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Heres a fish on the other end of the spectrum. Caught on a 6.5" freestyle.....amazes me sometimes


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Where did you get the lures? thanks


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Its a 3:16 lure company freestyle shad, their limited production right now


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Luns,

saw your other post and didn't want to hi-jack the thread. Or anyone else who fishes swimbaits a lot. I don't have confidence in them so I don't throw them a lot. when I throw them, I don't stick with it b/c I don't have confidence. That's where I'm at with swimbaits. I have only thrown soft swimbaits like Berkley and Yum. Have you had any succes with those? Are thse baits shallow water baits? Deep water? Both? Clear water? My problem right now is I have so much confidence with a spinnerbait (plus it's just plain fun b/c they anihilate a spinnerbait, too) that I have a hard time putting it down. Other baits, too, but would love to add the swimbait to the arsenal. 

Gained a lot of confidence last year with the crankbait, C-rig, and flipping. Feel really good about finesse fishing, especially drop-shotting. It seems that when I really needed to catch a fish I would throw that out and catch one.

Thanks in advance and good fishing.

Bobby


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Bobby, i first have to say the first problem you made is giving up on the swimbait! Swimbait fishing can be like jig fishing in that some days you will slay them, the next day you wont get a bite. I have swimbaits that cover all areas of water. I have baits that can be fished 30' down or some that run right on the surface. Another thing is i never really use soft swimbaits, however, this year that will change. I used to fish jigs, spinnerbaits, cranks, etc. but im telling you there is no bite like a swimbait bite, my opinion of course...if you have any more questions shoot me a PM man, id be glad to talk more with you even with the limited experience i have


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

You have access to open water?


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Not where I'm at now, hopefully it won't be long I got a ton of new swimbaits to get teeth marks on


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

really smoke crack much Your Price is $249.95 / each


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Took a hater long enough......


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Luns - keep fishing those 3:16s.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Tokugawa said:


> Luns - keep fishing those 3:16s.


Will do bud, im glad someone else knows something about 3:16 :Banane09:


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Luns. I'm going to take you up on that. I'll message you soon.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Luns said:


> Will do bud, im glad someone else knows something about 3:16 :Banane09:


You should check these out:

http://www.roman-made.jp/products/mother/index.html

http://www.roman-made.jp/products/south/index.html

Tehehehehe!


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Ill stick with American made....thanks



Tokugawa said:


> You should check these out:
> 
> http://www.roman-made.jp/products/mother/index.html
> 
> ...


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

a Swimbait would never out fish a jig in any situation what so ever unless its fall and theyre chasin the shad which is when crankbaits and jerk baits would outfish it anyways not to be a hater. just sayin not worth the money, not in any lake in ohio anyways.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

melo123 said:


> a Swimbait would never out fish a jig in any situation what so ever unless its fall and theyre chasin the shad which is when crankbaits and jerk baits would outfish it anyways not to be a hater. just sayin not worth the money, not in any lake in ohio anyways.


may be the most untrue statement i've ever read... go spend a few days at highlandtown lake. catch fish 3 to 1 swimbaits over jigs most of the year. those fish key on shad and bluegills most, if not all, of the year. there are so many variables to bass fishing that you could never say any one lure will out fish another 100% of the time. people ask me all the time, "will this lure catch anything?" the only response i can give is, somewhere, sometime every lure that has ever been built has the potental to catch them.


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have no idea where that is but i guess it all depends on what you have confidence in but if anybody ever wanted to go one on one and they could only use swimbaits and i could only use jigs i would feel pretty confident, especially anywhere there is docks.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

no docks on highlandtown. small lake with deep water. it's really hard to catch bass on a jig when there blasting 6" gizzard shad out of the water where it's 30 ft. deep. i'd take that bet.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

I truly hope all you doubters stick to your little jigs, seriously the less you throw them, the more your helping me, so heres a thanks in advance........


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

melo123 said:


> a Swimbait would never out fish a jig in any situation what so ever unless its fall and theyre chasin the shad which is when crankbaits and jerk baits would outfish it anyways not to be a hater. just sayin not worth the money, not in any lake in ohio anyways.


.......and the point of BIG swimbaits for most guys is to catch BIG fish, not numbers.......


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Luns said:


> Took a hater long enough......


its not about hateing its about 245 $$$ for 1 bait really ...thats thing better catch a fish every cast ..... so you can buy a lot of other swimbaits for that ..that are just as good ..fact


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

firstflight111 said:


> its not about hateing its about 245 $$$ for 1 bait really ...thats thing better catch a fish every cast ..... so you can buy a lot of other swimbaits for that ..that are just as good ..fact


Your beating a dead horse.....fact

And you buy 3:16 baits because they work and because they hold value if not gain because they are limited produced bait, your dumbass wouldnt know anything about that though because if i had to guess not only do you not know a thing about 3:16 your probably one of those bumbs who love to throw knock off garbage...so again, thanks for the hate, its a pleasure


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

someone has gone out of bounds on their last post....


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Luns said:


> Your beating a dead horse.....fact
> 
> And you buy 3:16 baits because they work and because they hold value if not gain because they are limited produced bait, your dumbass wouldnt know anything about that though because if i had to guess not only do you not know a thing about 3:16 your probably one of those bumbs who love to throw knock off garbage...so again, thanks for the hate, its a pleasure


You're coming off pretty strong man. Be careful of your personal attacks.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

JignPig Guide said:


> You're coming off pretty strong man. Be careful of your personal attacks.


You call that a strong personal attack? haha oooooooook, sorry i was raised to stand behind my beliefs, guess thats a weird concept these days, maybe you missed the whole thread, but it was hijack by some punk running his mouth, i posted this to show people you can catch fish on bigger swimbaits here in ohio....take it how you want


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

JignPig Guide said:


> You're coming off pretty strong man. Be careful of your personal attacks.


X2

Lot's of good fishermen here. 

Luns......... if thats your opinion then so be it. If thats all you throw, then thats all you will catch all your fish on.

Not one of the pictures of any fish here are fish to brag about. Seems to me this sounds like a post the Steelhead guys would make.

Sounds like your fishing a farm pond any how.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Understood there are good fisherman here, hence why i wanted to show these good fisherman, who are afraid of big baits, because they only think they work in cali or florida, that they work in ohio too. You guys are so quick to judge. Im not bragging, a 4 1/2 lb bass is nothing to brag about, i post a picture for proof, i dont believe in the way of talking about something and having no proof to back it up. I grew up throwing jigs, worms, and cranks....now i throw swimbaits....and for the 10000th time, you guys keep beating this horse to death, i posted this last year, but someone had to bring it back and look where we are now, im the bad guy because i posted proof of a 7" swimbait working in ohio.



fishingful said:


> X2
> 
> Lot's of good fishermen here.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I just went back and saw that it was posted last year. 
Still.....watch the words you use. 

Swimbaits are a good tool in different situations.
Got to love Jan. 


Post reported.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Give it a break Luns,you're pushing the line a little.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Just putting facts out there and giving proof to those debating the use of bigger baits in ohio, didnt know it was a crime sorry, hope to have more pics up this spring for you all to enjoy not critique, tight lines all


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Luns, it's not a crime to passionately debate the use of bigger swimbaits,but when you call someone,dumbass,punk,bumb,ect it is according to our rules.You also lose creditability in the debate as well at that point.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

puterdude said:


> Luns, it's not a crime to passionately debate the use of bigger swimbaits,but when you call someone,dumbass,punk,bumb,ect it is according to our rules.You also lose creditability in the debate as well at that point.


Well put puterdude...


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

puterdude said:


> Luns, it's not a crime to passionately debate the use of bigger swimbaits,but when you call someone,dumbass,punk,bumb,ect it is according to our rules.You also lose creditability in the debate as well at that point.


Creditability is in the pic....hence why i posted it


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Heres an idea........close this thread, its over a year old.........or would that make sense?????


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey no problem at all.


----------

